# Forum About Russia Society  Russian people are courteous

## xdns



----------


## Hanna

REALLY sweet! 
They should track that man down and give him a TV show to teach everyone to be like him... 
And it's even a person who owns a fourwheel - IMHO not usually the most thoughtful people.   
But it's BAD that this street crossing did not have pedestrian lights, like a green man. 
It was seriously scary in Kiev (same situation as Moscow, I guess) that most crossings did not have a green man. This clip shows that Russia needs more pedestrian crossings, and Ukraine too!

----------


## diogen_

Мда, заставил бабулю бегом бежать. Вот что значит нервы не выдерживают...  ::

----------


## xdns

> But it's BAD that this street crossing did not have pedestrian lights, like a green man.

 Actually it had. The old woman simply couldn't make it to the other side of the road in time.

----------


## zxc

> REALLY sweet! But it's BAD that this street crossing did not have pedestrian lights, like a green man. 
> It was seriously scary in Kiev (same situation as Moscow, I guess) that most crossings did not have a green man. This clip shows that Russia needs more pedestrian crossings, and Ukraine too!

 My experience in the big cities over there is that the cars aren't going to stop for you whether there's a crosswalk or not, and it doesn't really make a difference whether there's a green man.  If you want the cars to stop you have to step out in front of them and force them to stop (or hit you).  If you try to stand there at the curb and wait for them to yield to you, you'll be waiting for a very long time.  ::

----------


## zxc

Meanwhile, the next street over:

----------


## Valda

LOL zxc! Nice. Good ol' fashion American suspicion of strangers!

----------


## zxc

> LOL zxc! Nice. Good ol' fashion American suspicion of strangers!

 This was in Russia too.  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

One day I noticed that cars are attacking me while I am crossing roads and it is my turn (according to green man). 
It turned out that the cars see the green at the same time! It started in 1990s I think. Very stupid. Your head should be revolving very fast to notice all these surrounding cars. So I am escaping crossroads as I can.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> My experience in the big cities over there is that the cars aren't going to stop for you whether there's a crosswalk or not

 In Moscow in the early 1990s, I was terrified by seeing people *drive with their headlights off at night* -- they wanted to "economize on headlights," because of the difficulty in buying replacement lamps!!!!  ::  
 Hopefully, this was a result of Soviet shortages, and this habit has disappeared in post-Soviet times.

----------


## xdns

> In Moscow in the early 1990s, I was terrified by seeing people *drive with their headlights off at night* -- they wanted to "economize on headlights," because of the difficulty in buying replacement lamps!!!!  
>  Hopefully, this was a result of Soviet shortages, and this habit has disappeared in post-Soviet times.

 The authorities put an end to it, and now everybody must drive with their headlights on even at daytime  ::

----------


## Hanna

> The authorities put an end to it, and now everybody must drive with their headlights on even at daytime

 *This rule exists in Sweden too*. There is a modification made to all cars on sale in Sweden which means that the headlights are turned on when you start the engine.  *People from other countries just laugh at this...*I have heard that the rule is needed because it might be dangerous in the dark winter days, if somebody forgets to turn the light on.... And apparently snow can sometimes reduce the noise that cars cause, but with the headlights on it is impossible not to notice the car. 
I'd guess that the other Scandinavian countries have the same rule, but I don't know for sure... Probably the same reason why Russia has this rule... Seems to me that it wouldn't be needed in the South of Russia though! Like Northern Caucasus and the Black Sea area..... 
Well, I for one thought it was outright SCARY to cross the street in Kiev when I was there last year.
It was really hard to find a safe place. I was pleased when I arrived in Belarus and realised they had put up lots of pedestrian crosses everywhere, with a green man which looked like the latest EU standard. The drivers there were a lot more courteous.  
Even though I thought that Ukrainians were a bit more warm and friendly (in general... obviously there are exceptions) than Belarussians, the Belarussians were better and more considerate drivers, IMHO!  *
I wonder how Russian drivers compare with Ukrainians and Belarussians?* 
I am guessing that Russians are a bit more aggressive drivers (?) *Although the man in the clip was a real gentleman!*  ::

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

You must drive with headlights on in daytime in Belarus during winter time.

----------


## Lampada

_Александра Смирнова: Россия, инструкция (отчасти шуточная) по выживанию для иностранцев.  1. В России вы чужой... пока вы не выпили с жителем России.  До этого вас могут обругать, извалять в грязи, обматерить, дать в репу или даже убить. Потому что вы незнакомец, тем более иностранец, значит - чужак. 
2. После знакомства и пьянки с жителем России вы автоматически становитесь если не своим, то, по крайней мере, не подлежащим немедленному четвертованию. Будьте готовы к тому, что вам отломят последний кусок, отольют из последнего стакана, отдадут последнюю рубашку, пустят жить на две недели в шестиметровую комнату, где уже и так шестеро. 
3. Если вы не открыли жителю России душу, смотрите пункт 1. 
4. Если вы не знаете, что такое душа и зачем её открывать, смотрите пункт 2 и просто внимательно слушайте то, что говорит вам житель России.                                                                                                                                                                              _   _5.  Деньги в России не решают ничего только в том случае, когда вы застряли зимней ночью в снежном заносе на дороге в Сибири. В остальных случаях деньги в России решают все. 
6.  Чем более бесплатно учреждение, тем больше денег вам там придётся оставить. 
7. В России могут не работать не только выключатели, но и больницы, школы, детские сады, тюрьмы, суды, правительство и даже налоговая полиция. Если вам это непонятно - смотрите пункт 5. 
8. Если вы решили делать бизнес в России, будьте готовы к тому, что вас не будут любить подчиненные. Если вы решили делать бизнес в российской провинции, умножьте эту нелюбовь по крайней мере на пять.                                                       _   _9. Русские очень любят пить чай на работе. Смиритесь с этим. 
10. Россия - это заповедник мира. Это живая природа, живущая по своим законам. Если вы пробовали подняться вверх по течению Ниагарского водопада, вы меня поймете. Если нет - внимательно перечитайте все пункты с первого по девятый. Это должно вам помочь.      http://russdeath.ru/post/44223971971  : Архив_

----------


## fortheether

Crazy drivers at work. 
Scott

----------

